

ISIS’s strategy of terror - hunglee2
https://now.mmedia.me/lb/en/10questions/565586-isiss-strategy-of-terror

======
aikah
relevant :

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Management_of_Savagery](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Management_of_Savagery)

These people aren't "savages", their leaders are highly educated , they have a
'Nazi' like doctrine which is methodical and somehow 'rational' from an
economic and political standpoint.

But as someone interested in old Egyptian mythology I wish the media stopped
calling them ISIS.

~~~
dublinben
>calling them ISIS

I think you can fairly reliably tell the quality of news source based on what
they call this organization.

You should just ignore anyone calling them ISIS. At least listen to anyone who
calls them ISIL. Anyone who still calls them IS, or the Islamic State, needs
to get with the times. Finally, you can probably trust that anyone referring
to them as Daesh knows what they are talking about.

[https://www.bostonglobe.com/opinion/2014/10/09/words-
matter-...](https://www.bostonglobe.com/opinion/2014/10/09/words-matter-isis-
war-use-daesh/V85GYEuasEEJgrUun0dMUP/story.html)

~~~
rglullis
Come on, really? This seems like a lot you want to place trust to whomever
presents some kind of posturing than anything. Discouraging others to people
to even hear other sources based on the name seem like a perfect recipe for
indoctrination. I'd rather read whatever I can and form my own opinion on the
matter.

~~~
dublinben
That was not intended as a serious comment. It was poking light fun at all the
media hemming and hawing that goes into terminology like this.

I could have expressed the point more sarcastically, so that it was more
clear.

------
AnimalMuppet
Actual content that I found interesting:

ISIS has a number of old Iraqi Baath intelligence people.

ISIS is fighting the Syrian government, but also working with it against other
rebel groups.

Iran is desperate for people to send to Syria as fighters. They're even
arresting people on trumped-up drug charges (which gets you something like 20
to life in Iran), then offers them the option of fighting in Syria.

ISIS isn't really trying to inspire the masses to rise up and join them.
They're trying to inspire the masses to fear and therefore obey them.

------
voidz
Preface, from the article:

> _Der Spiegel investigative journalist Christoph Reuter is probably known to
> the English-speaking readership for his recent story on coming into
> possession of ISIS’s initial planning documents. However, this story is only
> part of his lengthy investigative work in Syria and Iraq, which has resulted
> in many reports and a new book, published in April this year._

This article is actually an interview with Christoph Reuter about the book he
wrote. I posted this short summary because I don't like not knowing what to
expect before I open a link on HN. Perhaps this applies to more people than
just me, so here ya go.

~~~
stephengillie
Ah, so this is a "submarine" article[1] about the author's new book. These
days everything is a "submarine" advertisement for one thing or another, and
it's nice to know what's going to be advertised before you start reading.
Thanks.

[1][http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

~~~
hga
But this "submarine" is fully surfaced, they mention the book in the first
paragraph, give you the full title and an Amazon link to it in the 3rd, and
shortly follow with a big picture of the cover.

Sure, it's a type of advertisement, but it has a lot of stand alone value, and
surely this is a legitimate way to try to convince you to buy the book.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Let me re-emphasize that: _It has a lot of stand alone value._ This is a
_very_ interesting and well-informed article.

All these comments so far, and none are about the content...

